# Drive my bike through saudi to bahrain



## sacheriyan (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm an Indian on investor residence visa doing business in UAE.I wish to drive my motor bike through Saudi to Bahrain.The bike is not mortgaged to any bank and registered in my name in Ajman/UAE. How do I obtain visas to travel through Saudi to Bahrain for both countries i.e. Saudi and Bahrain. Can I get a visit visa at UAE/Saudi border and also Saudi /Bahrain visit visa at Saudi/Bahrain border and the same when I return back to uae via road from Bahrain/Saudi back to UAE I plan to travel via road for a maximum of 5 days

Appreciate if anyone could help me.Thanks:roll::car:


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

To travel in KSA you need a visa in advance (I think you are allowed 3 days to transit KSA each way), maybe the UAE AA can help with info.
Also make sure you can get into Bahrain.

Be aware thar driving in KSA is a very dangerous experience, so on a bike will be even more so.
I have not driven on that road, but I would make sure that your bike has a good range between fill ups. rgds kev


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

What kind on motorbike are you riding?


----------

